# wanted plant pics :)



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, nice lookin tank :thumbsup: What's the foreground plant, is that the hygro "low grow" somethin or other? How much light is on there?

I only have high techs, hopefully will have a low tech to post up within the next month or so. I suppose the one at the bottom of my user gallery profiles is low tech... high light - no CO2 or ferts (the tank is well aged and that particular light is probably a good example of where following "watts per gallon" fails). It's not much to look at for the moment since I'm soaking manzanita branches in it.



> "(ops.. sorry, I am from australia, roughly 20G)"


The ADA tanks are really popular here, so Liters is pretty well understood and accepted by most already 

welcome to PT


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT! 

Here's the most recent pic of my 90gal low tech:


----------



## FarCanal (Sep 1, 2008)

G'day Mate,

Another Aussie here. You can check out my low tech tank here;
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/72758-less-than-1wpg.html

I trust you're a member of the Australian Planted Forum site, Aquariumlife. It will be helpful for you if you are looking to trade plants.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

g'day! thanks guys!

jaidexl, lol, I actually dont know what plant it is, but my friend told me it is sword, just a small version. They actually grow like crazy, in a week, they sent out 5 buds. I am trying to find a way to cut down their growth..But yea, um.. i put on the light around 2-3 hours per day, otherwise my parents will murder me 

oooo lauraleellbp your tank is huge! lol... I always want a big tank. Oh how did you find the driftwood? I tried to find a nice piece but yea... unfortunately the nice ones are too big to fit into my tank sob*

lol, yey, good to hear from another aussie! omg, thanks for telling me the name of that forum FarCanal, I have been looking for it for Age! You have pretty plants! XD!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A sword? Really? Doesn't look like any I recognize! But it does look like it's growing by runners... I love swords, and I don't know of one that stays short like that with that leaf shape! It's really pretty. 

Looks more like a crypt, but for the runners like that...


----------



## FarCanal (Sep 1, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> A sword? Really? Doesn't look like any I recognize


That sword is pretty common here is Australia if it's the same one as what I have. I bought mine labelled as E. Tennellus Broad but I've seen some people call it E. Grisebachii. Easy to grow and grows pretty quick. Here's a pic of the one I have.

In this first pic you can see I've just planted everything and that sword is still in it's emersed form on the left midground.








And in this shot the tank has progressed a fair bit and grown in, that sword has transformed to submersed growth.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought it looked a bit like E tenellus in one of those pics. Just noticed it's mentioned in APC's plantfinder info for E. tenellus. Cool, hope we start seeing that one over here.  Although it'll probably get huge in my 65gl just like any other "pygmy" chain. The red E. tenellus 'micro' carpet I just started is already pushing 6 or 7"  Brazilian microsword and Elatine triandra are the only ones that I've been able to keep low in that tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

n_w_b Lovely tank

I don't think you need to change anything. The Bettas seem to be getting along okay. They swim in line which indicates the have establish a rank.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

hehe oh thanks Hilde! sigh*... the bettas are sibblings, I bred them last year. There are too many girls and only *one* guy (roll eyes).
um, I have one problem, I dont have any substrate for this tank and cleaning it every week is a pain - damn the bristlenose and peppermints.... - Do you guys know any way to clean the tank without damaging the plants? I use those gravelvac tube, they damage a lot of those swords


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

You could try blasting the crud up with a powerhead so the filter can catch some of it. It's never a one time thing you have to work on it, the trick is getting it to go through a filter. I like to hang an extra Aquaclear filter w/ sponge on the tank when I do that. Diatom filters would be good for that.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Just my 10 gallon


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> I thought it looked a bit like E tenellus in one of those pics. Just noticed it's mentioned in APC's plantfinder info for E. tenellus. Cool, hope we start seeing that one over here.  Although it'll probably get huge in my 65gl just like any other "pygmy" chain. The red E. tenellus 'micro' carpet I just started is already pushing 6 or 7"  Brazilian microsword and Elatine triandra are the only ones that I've been able to keep low in that tank.


LOL

I think you got E. tenellus 'red' not 'micro.' Or maybe they all just LOVEEEE you! 

I absolutely hope that E. tenellus 'broad' makes it over here, too, first time I've seen it and I REALLY like it (plus it's the only one not in my collection ATM... :icon_roll)


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think you got E. tenellus 'red' not 'micro.'


What's E tenllus 'red'?

Mine's purple, about 3" max in my other tanks. Blades are almost an 1/8" wide.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OK the ones I've come across are E. tenellus 'narrow' which stays green and grows 2-3" "Micro" is red/purple, the leaves are narrower, but also stays 2-3". "Regular" grows up to about 6" (what you gave me), and 'red' is the same length as 'regular' but also narrower leaves and the red/purple color.

Did the plants that are growing taller come from the tank with the 'micro' or did you get them from someone else?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Well the green 'regular' I gave you also gets high in my 65gl, stays below 5" in my other tanks but as big as 8" in the front of the 65. In the back where it has vals to squeeze between, it reaches as tall as 12", no lies. I'll have to show you one the next time I yank some. I think the light is too far away, but it's still enough to grow compact e. triandra and microsword so it's alittle confusing.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

My tank...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Filling in nicely! :thumbsup:

I think you need something tall in the background on the right, though.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

ah sorry Laura I just added a slew of Bacopa caroliniana...that pic is a few weeks old


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Few _*weeks*_?

What's up with that?

Time for new pics!!!

LOL


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha...maybe Wednesday! The tank is going for a complete re-do on Thursday or Saturday...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

n w b I am surprised that you have no substrate. I don't think you need to be so tidy. Plants like a bit a mulm around their roots.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

howdy hilde, is it bad for plants having no substrate? I havent had a chance to get my hand on it, plus ...lol... I am too lazy to tear down the tank, fill it with substrate then replant everything - hehe. I have no idea how the plants could keep up with no substrate. The bristlenoses always make so much mess in the tank (eg. piles of um.. wastes) but i guess that the plants can use those waste - those piles just dont look very nice lol
oo, any one here have discus? I have >60 fries, I think they are stunned. they are so small... any idea on what nutrients to help their growth?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

n_w_b said:


> howdy hilde, is it bad for plants having no substrate?


Obviously not, your tank is a good example that gravel can work just fine, some species of plant will prefer something finer or maybe more nutrient rich depending on the situation. Those fish "leftovers" do help, or else the plants can take what we or the fish add to the water column. I think if you've been successful for a long time then you should stick with what you normally do, unless you feel like experimenting.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

There is an old saying if it works leave it alone. 

Your aquarium is lovely. I don't understand why you are worrying about it.

I don't know anything rasing fry. I have 5 platy fry. I am just feeding them Betta Min Tropical medley and they are growing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

n_w_b said:


> oo, any one here have discus? I have >60 fries, I think they are stunned. they are so small... any idea on what nutrients to help their growth?


What can you tell us about the setup you're raising them in? Water parameters, temp, water changes, what are you feeding them now/how often, how old are they, how old when removed from their parents, tank size, etc etc etc.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks hilde. i think i am more worried about the end of year when i will be away for 2 months... dont know how to maintain the tank sigh*
lol... well to tell you the truth... I dont know the water parameters...(expecting yelling). I have never tested my water (expecting more yelling)... but I do know that I do water change every day, approximately 50%. Oh i just bought some live blackworms and fed them 2 days ago, i cant believe how much they grew... :s. ops... i was underfeeding them.. hehe..they are around 2 months old now, I will see how much they change in the next couple of days, will update you asap!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well, you will definitely need to have someone come in and check on your aquarium. If use ferts put them in a pill casing. Fish food is best to put in a pill casing for someone, for the worst problems are from overfeeding the fish. You might want to invest in a good automatic feeder from Dr Foster. 
I have 1 like the AquaChef and the food got clogged up in it. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+4430

I have never heard of someone changing the water everyday unless they were having algae problems.

Sounds like you found the perfect food for fry. Breeders have told me they feed the fry at least 2x a day.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hilde, daily water changing is common and recommended when trying to grow out fry, especially with sensitive fish like discus. 

Discus fry have a very high metabolism and need to eat as many times a day as possible, with a minimum of 3x per day. Since they're messy eaters, it's ideal to do a small water change 20-30 min after each feeding to be sure and remove any uneaten food/debris. Otherwise, your daily 50% is fine. Blackworms are decent food, but they need a variety, with lots of veggie matter as well.

What temp are you keeping the tank? 84-86 F is generally a good range for discus.

www.simplydiscus.com is a really good site, you may want to spend some time over there. roud:


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

i feed them blood worm, black worm and bbs 5 times a day. The tank's temp is around 28C (82.4F), but i will boost their temp up now! Wow, seriously lauraleellbp? vacuum 20-30 mins after their meals.... lol... damn.. they get fed 5 times.. 5 water changes, fun, thats lots and lots of work. Why is it so hard to raise fry 

yea.. i heard stories of auto feeder getting stuck :confused1: but thanks for the link hilde! I shall look into it soon!
thought i should load some pic  this pic i took age ago. I will upload another one soon... if my internet is back to normal speed


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's the ideal, but I think 50% daily is a good compromise.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

They are so adorable. What are your plans for them?

I googled automatic feeder at this forum and read that artemis uses the automatic feeder at this link http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4430+4460&pcatid=4460


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

haha, cool thanks for the link hilde! first I will need to get them to eat dry food...lol, that will be hard. I am planning to find a place for all of them, have to sell them or give them away somewhere, the tanks in the house aren't gonna hold all of them sob*. So yea, anyone from melbourne interested in turquoise discus youngsters, give me a yell.
Its sad that I have another 2 pidgeon bloods, they are both females and keep producing eggs... need to find another home for them. Thats one thing i hate about breeding, at the end, you have so many fry and dont know where to put them... and then have to give them away.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You could post an add on craigslist.org. I wouldn't give them away. Those aren't cheap fish, like guppies, that you are breeding.

At this link discus 2 in are being sold for $25.
http://www.macsdiscus.com/macsdiscusprices.html

Some of the feeders can handle dry worms. Some are only for flakes.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

um true... they are around 1 inch atm, Im hoping that they will get to 2 inch in a month... (hopefully) so I can sell them all...hehe... less fish to take care of. If they dont get to that size, I think I will just sell them with cheap price :s
OMG, did any one's female betta ever bite cories? I am so annoyed, I came home and saw my panda's face half eaten.... argg... damn betta... the panda died a day after....sigh* i thought female bettas arent mean as the males....


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Betta's are very tempermental. Females are usually less aggressive than the males. Perhaps she is just plain mean or is she on her cycle? I would get rid of her or give her another female betta to terrorize.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

lol... I would if i know which one of them did it... i have like >10 of them in there - maybe i should give 1/2 of them away sob*


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

This is my 8th attempt at aquascaping. Waiting for plants to grow before moving more. Now just moving plants when they aren't growing good. No diy Co2 here. Tis my next project.


----------



## n_w_b (Sep 30, 2008)

voila! i like the moss!!! and the val! keep up the good work hilde!!


----------

